# How to contact Ryanair by email



## Seamus

Tried to send an email to Ryanair but the address for registering seems to keep being rejected. Can anyone please help with an email address?

S.


----------



## Jim

*Ryanscamair*

Seamus,

Are you only now discovering that once they have your money you cannot complain.  People have written up to 40 times without reply from them.   Ok, you can phone them on a premium rate phone line if you want.  E-mail address for Ryanscamair - you must be joking !

Do you think an airline whose managing director tells his staff to nick pens etc from hotels, solicitors offices etc would have an e-mail ?


----------



## N0elC

*Ryanair contact details*

I have tried, in vain, to contact Ryanair before with a suggestion that they try automatic check-in at Dublin airport. BA, for instance, operates this facility in many airports accross the UK. IMHO, it'd save a lot of queuing time and frustration for customers, and cost for the company.

AL seemingly tried to introduce this system a few years ago, but it was rejected by the unions at Dublin airport as it could damage the old jobs for the boys there !! 

Having fallen foul of Ryanair's stringent ID requirements before though, I don't think it would be appropriate for them as you'd have to show your passport / drivers licence at some point.


----------



## Seamus

*I was simply asking about an email address*

Can I take it there is no email address?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s

*Re: I was simply asking about an email address*

Anything here?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Seamus

*sadly nope!*

No joy but thanks


----------



## davelerave

*Re: sadly nope!*

michaeloleary@ryanair.com


----------



## Jim

*Re; E-mail address*

Are you sure michaeloleary@ryanair.com is the Ryanair e-mail address.  Where did you get / find this ? 

You can spend ages searching around  www.ryanair.com/contact/c...=2&lang=en        , and diall all the premium phone lines you want, but still no e-mail address.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s

*Re: Re; E-mail address*

Are you sure Mick's address isn't abuse@ryanair.com? :lol


----------



## re

*Try faxing*

I know that the response is still going to be the same and no joy ever comes out of contacting them, but why not just fax them the email instead?


----------



## Jim

*Ryanair address*

Is it not incredible that Ryanair do not have an e-mail address ?   To complain by phone in some countries costs 10cent a minute premium rates !

O'Learys own e-mail address is not wanted, only Ryanairs.

I would suspect O'Learey own e-mail address should be penpincher@Ryanscamair.com or €18wheelchair hire@ryanair.com


----------



## re

*re*

Fax +353 1 6097901


----------



## Jim

*Ryanair*

Thanks but that is their fax no, not their e-mail.

I faxed them with a complaint, but they have not faxed or phoned or e-mailed back.  It does not surprise me.
When Ryanair say they have only so many complaints per thousand, how is this verified?


----------



## hooper

*.*

Long shot but have you tried the "please do not reply" address on the e-tickets they issue?  itinerary@ryanair.com
You could call them in Stansted, might be easier to speak to a human.


----------



## ks

*reply*

Sad reality is they don't have an email for a reason coz they then have to pay people to read and answer them.
They only will accept written or fax complaints as more people will put this on a "to do" list then not bother.
Can't see why as a fax is the same as an email on most PC's.
If you're gonna do anything (and if applicable) pay the €6 for the small claims court to really cheese them off, although I'm sure it's all been done before


----------



## Heidiheidihigh

*email*

Try olearym@ryanair.com - from the website careers section they seem to use the surname and first initial - mind you Michael's is probably more cryptic than that - why not try a few variations and see what happens or politely ask the webmaster to forward your mail for you.


----------



## Pat

*e mail*

I had no problems chatting with Sir Richard Branson recently so if Virgin can do it so can Ryanair.


----------



## Siddo

*Charge Back*

If you are not happy with the service jsut charge back the fee on your credit card , Ryan Air will have to come back to the authorising bank , that will get their attention.


----------



## rainyday

*Re: Charge Back*

Once Ryanair prove to the authorising bank that you authorised the transaction, the bank will drop out and leave you to fight it out with Ryanair. Credit card chargebacks are not a solution for handling consumer disputes - if you authorised the  transaction, you gotta pay.


----------



## Siddo

*Charge Back*

Rainyday its not as simple as that , i booked a flight three months ago to France. I was told a week before the flight that the schedule had chaged and that i needed to be in the Airport at 6am and not 8am did not suite, tried to speak with Ryanair to no avail so i booked up an AL Flight. I charged back the RA transaction , RA did not reply within the specified time usually 28 days and my money was refunded , if they had responded i could have used another route , authorisation / signatures.

Regards

Gary


----------



## rainyday

*Re: Charge Back*

Hi Gary - To me, that sounds like the credit card company are being unusualy generous to you. Did the terms & conditions of the Ryanair booking allow them to change the times of their flights? I would guess that they did. In which case, given that you authorised this transaction having agreed to the T&C's, this is really your problem, not theirs.

I get the impression that many people treat the credit card chargeback process for consumer protection. This is not what it is designed for. It is designed to protect you from cases where you didn't authorise the transaction. I guess part of the reason why Ryanair charge a credit card processing fee is to recover the costs of those bookings which are incorrectly charged back. While I'm not expecting anyone to be hugely sympathetic towards Ryanair, there is a more long-term downside of this approach (if it became widespread). If online/phone/mail-order merchants are unable to rely on the credit card authorisation process, they will have to start switching to other methods of payment processing that give them certainty.


----------



## hooper

*.*

8. Carrier undertakes to use its best efforts to carry the passenger
 and baggage with reasonable dispatch but times shown on the ticket,
 in timetables or elsewhere are not guaranteed and form no part of
 this contract. Carrier may without notice substitute alternate
 carriers or aircraft or may alter or omit stopping places
 shown on the ticket in case of necessity. Schedules are subject
 to change without notice. Carrier assumes no responsibility
 for making connections.


----------



## cupcake

Try this web page  www.ryanaircampaign.org


----------



## dodo

cupcake said:


> Try this web page  www.ryanaircampaign.org


I think he wanted this in 2004 but thanks anyway it will come in helpful


----------



## eugenef

Hi, I had a problem contacting Ryanair ref a duplicated booking, after three days still had no joy, found this email address on saynoto0870, had a refund next day!! greenc@ryanair.com head of customer service, hope this helps.


----------

